# All my makeup (heavy pics!!)



## Cam (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello Girls !

I'm french and I like makeup ! I don't have so much Mac Product because i don't live nearly a Mac Store. I'm just 16.

My Mac :








All my makeup :






For lips :






Bare Escentuals :





My brushes :


----------



## n_c (Mar 13, 2007)

very nice collection!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 13, 2007)

Ooh. Nice! You have TONS of brushes. I'm jealous


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 13, 2007)

gorgeous collection...I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dior lippies and lipglosses...


----------



## Corien (Mar 13, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 14, 2007)

I like your brushes! and do I see Dior? Nice collection you have!


----------



## july (Mar 14, 2007)

really nice collection .
and great colors!!


----------



## stickles (Mar 14, 2007)

never seen so many kabukis in one place, it's like a mini forest of mushrooms!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 14, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Cam (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello

Thank you for your reply !

Artemis : i don't have dior brushs, only Mac, Bare Escentuals, Everyday Mineral ans Body Shop.

Stickles : you are so funny with the forest of mushrooms !!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 14, 2007)

that's a GREAT collection!  and you're only 16 - it will definitely grow, especially if you hang around on Specktra very often!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## Cam (Mar 14, 2007)

I hope it will grow ! I LOVE Mac Cosmetics. It's so easy to use, so smart, so beautiful...


----------



## miztgral (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice! Ces sont belle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Come to think of it... when I was 16, all I had was some fruity lipgloss and 1 blusher and 1 pressed powder.


----------



## Killa (Mar 15, 2007)

Mon Dieu! Quel matériel!

Could you tell me the name of the eyeshadows that you have in the first picture?. I'm not a MAC ADDICT yet (i'm starting). They are natural and maybe will be my next adquisition.

Merci bien!


----------

